# Fargo walleyes



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

although it has been slow for me anyways this fall for walleyes in the red and lower tributaries around FArgo. I have been able to pick up a few at tree foil park, the dam down at oxbow and Christine, island park and the maple dam north of West Fargo. Best bet for me has been a weight and a floating jighead so far. Caught an extremely nice sauger out at tree foil, 23". good luck


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

im new to the area, and im just wondering if the red river is safe to fish in the winter, does it ever freeze over?


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

depends on area to be fished, it is safe come late January, but walk, absolutely no driving on this ice, stay away from bridges and current areas for the most part, unfortuantely this is also good spots to fish, just be safe use glow lures, although the water clarity is actually pretty good in the winter time. I like the spot down by the 52nd ave bridge to the north, a hole about 9 ft surrounded by 5 ft flats, pulled some nice eyes and cats out of there


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

sweet i cant wait till winter to pull some eyes from the ice.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

just a heads up fished the confluence of the maple and sheyenne north of West Fargo, pulled 4 walleyes out, 1 pike, and 2 cats on Saturady, all came on jig and minnow (3/8 and 1/2) with a chartruese tail dragging the jigs. one cat was about 8, all 4 walleyes were right about 16"
good luck


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

can you ice fish that in the winter?


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

never tried, not very deep there


----------

